# The Night Manager: A Ghost Novel - available to read on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Night Manager: A haunting novel in the tradition of The Shining

There it stood beside the pebbled shore, a massive old Victorian hotel out on the edge of Birchiam-on-Sea. And it was late October when author Alex Morland took a room ... the place was way off-season and extremely quiet. But that was fine by him, since he was hoping to complete his latest novel.

As the weeks slipped by, though, he began to realize he was not quite so alone as it had first appeared. There were brief but strange encounters in the gardens and the hotel bar. There were sounds of running in the corridors at night, and then loud screams.

And then there were the dreams he kept on having about The Grange's night manager, Mr. Jakes, all leading him finally toward the aged hotel's dark and deadly secret.

If you liked 'The Shining,' then you'll love this book.

_"A terrific story teller" -- Graham Joyce.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" -- Horror World.

"Richards has immediately established himself as a favorite in my mind" -- Matt Molgaard, Horror Novel Reviews.

"He's every bit as good as the best you'd care to mention" -- Amazon UK._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, B&A.

The Night manager is at this offer price for a limited time only. Here's your chance to get it for a song.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books, including 3 Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and this new ghost novel, and on sale for 99c during August. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale will most likely continue into September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction does continue into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is almost done. But The Night Manager will still be 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The offer is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it continues. Take advantage, guys.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

STILL 99c (plus delivery fee).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that remains the case for many of my eBooks. Take a look at the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More 99c eBooks due next year. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that all my readers had a great Xmas, and wish them a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## wamimsauthor (Jan 4, 2015)

I went and bought a copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that goes for everyone who's bought one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up -- see the end cover of my signature -- with brand-new fiction due up on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both now up ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come. Meanwhile, there is plenty of fiction to choose from in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With even more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There it stood beside the pebbled shore, a massive old Victorian hotel out on the edge of Birchiam-on-Sea. And it was late October when author Alex Morland took a room ... the place was way off-season and extremely quiet. But that was fine by him, since he was hoping to complete his latest novel.

As the weeks slipped by, though, he began to realize he was not quite so alone as it had first appeared. There were brief but strange encounters in the gardens and the hotel bar. There were sounds of running in the corridors at night, and then loud screams.

And then there were the dreams he kept on having about The Grange's night manager, Mr. Jakes, all leading him finally toward the aged hotel's dark and deadly secret.

*If you liked 'The Shining,' then you'll love this book.
*
_"A terrific story teller" -- Graham Joyce.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" -- Horror World.

"Richards has immediately established himself as a favorite in my mind" -- Matt Molgaard, Horror Novel Reviews.

"He's every bit as good as the best you'd care to mention" -- Amazon UK._

The Night Manager is available to read on Kindle Unlimited.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! Duplicate threads may be removed without comment. --Ann>_


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep. This short novel is free this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No, it's continuing into September. Take this chance to grab yourself some top-notch fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or -- even better -- this one's free for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now the Special Offer continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a great 2018 as well!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And most of this fiction is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel first appeared from Dark Regions Press as _Mr. Jakes_ .


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's on Kindle at a special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Go ahead and take advantage of this offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another chance to take a look at this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Happy Xmas to you all, good readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And an excellent 2019!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May you read many good books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this one, hopefully.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still at the SPECIAL OFFER price. Here's your chance to grab a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this chilling novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this novel is FREE on Kindle at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now no longer free, but at an easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offers on many of my eBooks are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, ghosts story fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Originally published by Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't cancelled my Special Offers yet. So take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks -- including full-length novels and very large collections -- are still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This short novel was first published by Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm continuing the Special Offer into July. It includes most of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they are still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true in August. Take advantage of this Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at my large selection of eBooks on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this very modern and chilling ghost novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's about a writer who is having problems ... which, of course, get worse and nasty.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Based on me? Well, a little bit.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the first couple of reviews ... both 5 stars. And it's still at its Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get some great Ghost Fiction for an amazing price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some chilling reading for the Xmas period ,,, no Marley's Ghost here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing Season's Greetings to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published Kindles are on Minimum Price Sale for just a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook is still at Sale Price at the moment. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale is still continuing. Take advantage of this price while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It will not stay at this Sale Price forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it is still at that price at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this well-praised novel is still on Sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this novel at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my Kindle eBooks are on Sale at the moment ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some good reading for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this chilling novel for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still available for around $1.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to buy this eBook for a very low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now at a Special Offer Price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2021 to all at KB.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A chilling ghost novel for 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my work on Kindle is at Special Offer Price and about half of it is on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at low prices and available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Supernatural, dark fantasy and horror fiction, all of it with top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've huge amounts of fiction, short stories, short novels and full-length ones, all at low prices on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this book can be read on KU too, like most of my fiction on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great deal for ghost fiction fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a paperback, or to read on KU.


----------

